# <5 non filtered planted tank jurnal



## paradigmseeker (Apr 29, 2009)

hi, been keeping fish for awhile now and been thinking about other ways of doing a tank. i wanted a small tank at work, for my desk. i work on the 3rd floor of a historical building with not historic huge skylight above my desk. loads of indirect sunlight. the office has a relatively stable temperature as far as i can track. i was at big al's in scarborough the other day and was inspired by their plant tank. i've spent all week thinking and reading about unfiltered low teck planted tanks. i'm going to try an experiment at work. i've drawn plans (which i will post later once i have exact measurements) and i plan to start after this weekend. i've attached the sketch of the multi level tank i want to build. the only plants i know i want to plant right way are foreground plants like dwarf hairgrass or babies tears. i've researched and sourced a small submersible pump, the laguna pt-290. i'm going to use a 5g tank from ba's as the shell. i've already got the cell cast plexi from a work project. once assembled and running i can test screens and baffles to control water flow.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like its going to be fun good luck.


----------

